# N.c.r.s. Preston



## marconisparks (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone still left that remembers Crooked Lane, Shamus Callagham and the Rawcliffs? Circa 1960's. Transistors didn't get a mention. One name I remember, as we both sailed out of Liverpool on the Montreal passenger ships, was Brian Singleton.....QTH?
Jan Gray.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

marconisparks said:


> Anyone still left that remembers Crooked Lane, Shamus Callagham and the Rawcliffs? Circa 1960's. Transistors didn't get a mention. One name I remember, as we both sailed out of Liverpool on the Montreal passenger ships, was Brian Singleton.....QTH?
> Jan Gray.


Welcome Jan. Don't worry, today's whizz kids don't know their NPNs from a positive hole.

Sorry, I don't know your pal,but is it true that there was a bloke in Montreal who used to buy the Engineers' used skiddies?

John T


----------



## marconisparks (Sep 17, 2013)

Yep. As a National Coas****ch member that was used
To attend the Fleetwood Nautical College and no kidding
They couldnt answer any questions about whose whereand who answers 
From where? We just press this button and talk. Same for the Bridge
Looks more like the Star Ship Enterprise.We still got there with a sxtant and a compass
Enough. Thanks for the chat. Take care.


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

There was an O'Callaghan at Barking College of Technology where I did my ticket, mid '70s, we always referred to him as Shamus but whether or not that was his name I'm not quite sure.
He would often ask the class a question, but answer it before anybody had a chance to offer their opinion ... why? because ...

Could it be the same guy?

I've got a group photo here somewhere and O'Callaghan is in it at the front, with McMahon our maths teacher on the other side as I recall, haven't seen it for a long while. I'm there too with my long hair and double breasted suit but a row back, clearly involved in mischief.

It's a large b/w print as I recall, so might not be able to fit the whole thing in the scanner, but can post an edited version if interested?

= Adrian +


----------



## marconisparks (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello and thanks for the gen. It wouldn't be the same Shamus, as this one was the mortgage holder on the school. It was well attended for the two years I was there, so surprised no one replied as yet.
Take care.
Jan .


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

marconisparks said:


> Anyone still left that remembers Crooked Lane, Shamus Callagham and the Rawcliffs? Circa 1960's. Transistors didn't get a mention. One name I remember, as we both sailed out of Liverpool on the Montreal passenger ships, was Brian Singleton.....QTH?
> Jan Gray.


Yes, he was still head when I was there, late 60's early 70's. McCreary took over as head around that time.

John McKay.


----------



## marconisparks (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello John and thanks. Name doesn't mean anything. I left in 1961. Was Crooked Lane still on the go? That used to be 1st. year and 2nd. was up the road in the old Coop sawing room. no one I remember has QSO'd so far.
73's, Jan Gray.....QTH Fleetwood.


----------



## Hugh Wilson (Aug 18, 2005)

I was at NCRS 1965 to 1968. Seamus O'Callaghan, George Rawcliffe and Mike McCreary were the lecturers. I believe Mike took over the running of the place in the early 70s.


----------



## marconisparks (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the QSO. Happy days. 73's.....Jan


----------

